# CalSouth New Heading Policy



## Charlotte's Chauffeur (Sep 7, 2016)

CalSouth announced their new heading policy on Monday, which is being implemented immediately (http://www.calsouth.com/en/news-detail/254-id.209717686.html#.V9A_45grKHt).  

I'm a little confused on their timeline.  They break it down by age groups: 12 year olds, 11 year olds, 10 year olds, etc., but it's not clear to me if 11 year olds means U12 or U11.  Anyone know?


----------



## trojans75 (Sep 7, 2016)

Charlotte's Chauffeur said:


> CalSouth announced their new heading policy on Monday, which is being implemented immediately (http://www.calsouth.com/en/news-detail/254-id.209717686.html#.V9A_45grKHt).
> 
> I'm a little confused on their timeline.  They break it down by age groups: 12 year olds, 11 year olds, 10 year olds, etc., but it's not clear to me if 11 year olds means U12 or U11.  Anyone know?


Technically I guess there is no more U12 or U11, it's birthyear.  So 11 year olds would be 2006, 12 year olds 2005.  Because Cal Souths playing year still spans parts of 2 calendar years the age is based on 2017 in this case as that is when State/National Cup happens.


----------



## GunninGopher (Sep 7, 2016)

Presidio has broken it down by number of players. 11v11 heading allowed. 9v9 and lower not allowed.

I don't think it is appropriate to say that age group designations have gone away. They still are still used to dictate which rules apply, even if the team names don't include them.


----------



## jrcaesar (Sep 12, 2016)

Charlotte's Chauffeur said:


> CalSouth announced their new heading policy on Monday, which is being implemented immediately (http://www.calsouth.com/en/news-detail/254-id.209717686.html#.V9A_45grKHt).
> 
> I'm a little confused on their timeline.  They break it down by age groups: 12 year olds, 11 year olds, 10 year olds, etc., but it's not clear to me if 11 year olds means U12 or U11.  Anyone know?


11 yo's means U11. U12 is ok for headers ... *unless *your child is in a league/program without a U11 program (where kids have to play at U12).


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2016)

jrcaesar said:


> 11 yo's means U11. U12 is ok for headers ... *unless *your child is in a league/program without a U11 program (where kids have to play at U12).


Clear as mud.


----------



## trojans75 (Sep 12, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> Presidio has broken it down by number of players. 11v11 heading allowed. 9v9 and lower not allowed.
> 
> I don't think it is appropriate to say that age group designations have gone away. They still are still used to dictate which rules apply, even if the team names don't include them.


except both CSL and SCDSL don't list by UX, they list by birth year so yes the age group designations have gone away, as they should as they are not needed anymore:


----------



## GunninGopher (Sep 12, 2016)

trojans75 said:


> except both CSL and SCDSL don't list by UX, they list by birth year so yes the age group designations have gone away, as they should as they are not needed anymore:


In my opinion, they are needed to determine which rules are to be applied to the competition. It is standard knowledge to know the number of players, heading allowed/disallowed, roster limits, ball size, match duration and etc. by the age group (U whatever). If we go by birth year, the rules change, but the label is the same year to year. 

I'd much prefer to see that I am going to apply U13 rules to a particular match, instead of having to do the math. This is especially troublesome when some Leagues are calling a 2002 age group 14, when they are playing by what I am familiar with as U15 rules.


----------



## Azzurri (Sep 12, 2016)

*Study: Young Athletes Take Longer To Recover From Concussions*

*http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2016/09/12/study-young-athletes-take-longer-to-recover-from-concussions/#.V9dEuW5GZ60.facebook*


----------



## Azzurri (Sep 13, 2016)

Study: Emergency room visits for soccer injuries soar

http://www.socceramerica.com/article/70334/study-emergency-room-visits-for-soccer-injuries-s.html


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2016)

Azzurri said:


> Study: Emergency room visits for soccer injuries soar
> 
> http://www.socceramerica.com/article/70334/study-emergency-room-visits-for-soccer-injuries-s.html


"*7.3%* -- concussion/closed head injury."


----------

